# Jack Taylor Track Curved Tube



## detroitbike (Mar 20, 2016)

CL find
   Rare beast !


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice! Bet you can accelerate/sprint like a rocket on it


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice bike….. was looking many years myself for one of these curved seat tube models.

I think this one is a "Path" frame and not a "Track" model.  It has fender
eyelets and also attachments for a pump, brakes etc.   Track bikes never had 
those pieces attached to their bikes. Only the "Path" models came with attachments.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 21, 2016)

You are correct...
  A true track bike has no brakes nor fittings for one.


----------



## Faustocopious (Mar 25, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> View attachment 297372 View attachment 297371 CL find
> Rare beast !



New member here, with long history with Jack Taylor bikes (since 1976).    Back in those days, and I am guessing that one is from the 60s (What's the serial number?)  ordinary blokes couldn't afford more than one bike, and might use a bike like that for time trials and track use, as well as for commuting and club runs.   Actual road races were banned before the turn of the century by the National Cyclists Union, and only begun again somewhat as outlaw races by the British League of Racing Cyclists again in 1942, though they really didn't get going until after the war for obvious reasons.   The Taylors were members of the BLRC, with Ken being the one who was most successful and with the longest career.   I keep in close contact with Ken, exchanging emails a few times a week usually.   I've had a couple of the Curved tube models over the years.  Here is my current one, a road model, or really a hill climb model.   Hill climbs were Ken's specialty.  

https://www.flickr.com/photos/8379107@N03/640112388/in/album-72157600516662229/  Made in 1983, I got to unwrap it and build it up for the first time in 2007.   Yes, that is original paint and it still looks as new.   I also have this one, which you might say is also not a pure track bike, but it was a workingman's go anywhere bike, at least until he got his JT road bike a couple years later, which I also have.  

https://www.flickr.com/photos/8379107@N03/sets/72157624171283833/  Fully restored of course.  

cheers
Faustocopious


----------



## chughes1 (Mar 28, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> View attachment 297372 View attachment 297371 CL find
> Rare beast !



For Sale? Possible trade? Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Mar 30, 2016)

Dang. That's freaking beaauuuutttt


----------



## fatbike (Nov 16, 2016)

Track frames have been known to be drilled out for brakes, after the fact, non factory.


----------



## chughes1 (Mar 30, 2017)

chughes1 said:


> For Sale? Possible trade? Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma



I'm still interested if you want to sell or trade. Chuck Hughes eEstwoodMa


----------



## WVBicycles (Apr 8, 2017)

that's one hell of a CL find


----------

